# Santik



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

*File Name*: Santik
*File Submitter*: DaveSteve
*File Submitted*: 03 Nov 2012
*File Category*: Slingshots

I like to share my 'hammer grip/thumb support' combination design which I name "Santik".
This is a Filipino word for slingshot.
I always had two slingshots I used. A hammer grip slingshot and a finger/thumb support slingshot.
It was always difficult for me to deside which one I'm gonna shoot and I always took both with me.
I do prefer hammer grip but I also shoot good with finger/thumb support.
I got tired of carrying two slingshots around and therefore I designed a combination of both.
Now I can use the grip I like at that moment.
Sometimes I alternate the grip in every shot.
Hope you like it.

Click here to download this file


----------



## ralle1 (Jan 31, 2012)

very nice design thanks


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I hope that you are using a laminate to make this pattern. If not there is not enough grain length to be safe at the base of the fork. -- Tex


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Tex-Shooter said:


> I hope that you are using a laminate to make this pattern. If not there is not enough grain length to be safe at the base of the fork. -- Tex


Thanks for your safety consern.
Yes, I'm planning to use multiplex. But I'm plannning also a regular hardwood frame.
The slingshot will be about 1 1/4" - 1 3/8" thick at the base of the fork.
It will start out at about 13/16" at the fork tips and increase the thickness towards the grip.


----------

